# What is Worldmark by Wyndham My Savings



## hintok (May 14, 2016)

I got a bill today for $99.95 for this.  The letter states that my membership expires on June 18, 2016.  To my knowkledge this is not something I have belonged to in the past.


----------



## hintok (May 14, 2016)

Sorry for posting.  I figured it out and it is not worth it.  I did not pay for this in the past.


----------

